# Polaroid SX70 Sonar OneStep



## gitapik (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi. I've got the Polaroid SX70 Sonar One Step, inherited from my dad about 10 years ago. He took very good care of his gear. Got the leather pouch/manual.
I'm selling it and have a buyer, but I don't know if it works. I'd be surprised if it didn't...dad used it and there was never a problem. The film's expensive. Does anybody know where I can get a good deal on the film so I can test it out?
Thanks for your time,
Bob


----------



## PASM (Jan 13, 2011)

IMPOSSIBLE - film


----------



## gitapik (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you very, very much.


----------



## KmH (Jan 15, 2011)

That was one of the first auto focusing cameras offered for sale.


----------



## gitapik (Jan 15, 2011)

It's in excellent condition. Has the original leather pouch case and manual. The shots in that are classic '70s. Really cool. 
The buyer asked if it's operational and I told him I don't know. Haven't heard from him since though I offered to buy the film (ordered it yesterday, thanks) to test it and include in the price if all goes well. I'll put it on eBay next. 
Is it unethical to ask here about how much I could ask for?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 15, 2011)

gitapik said:


> Is it unethical to ask here about how much I could ask for?


No.

You could also look at completed sales on eBay and see what they went for.  Check other places too, try to find out what they sell for and in what condition.

I personally don't know much about it, but I see no ethical issues with finding out what it's worth before you sell it...  I would assume that you should do that with anything you're selling...


----------

